# Hiromoto VG-10 Gyuto 240mm or 270mm



## bgexl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello, I have been lurking on this forum for a while and reading a lot of the knife reviews trying to figure out the best knife to buy for myself. I did a couple of searches and I did not find any information on this forum about this knife. Based on what I have read here, the Hiromoto knives are very good quality and Mr. Nagao is retired so his stock is limited.

Have any of you used the Hiromoto VG-10 Gyuto in the past? What are your thoughts on it? Do you suggest something different that you think might be better for this price range?

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/TenmiJyurakuDamascusSeries.html#Damascus

My first choice was the Konosuke HD2 Gyuto Ho 240mm but as some of you might already know, these aren't in stock and won't be for a while. I want to buy a knife as a gift to myself (either a 240mm or a 270mm) and I don't want to say that money is no object but my budget would be around $200 - $500. I would like to purchase the knife this week as I will be traveling and would like to take it with me.

Also, when I asked Mark from CNTG about the Konosuke HD2 he suggested that this knife might be a good alternative Kurosaki R2 http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kurosaki240.html

Thank you for any help or suggestions.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Check out the close out section at CKTG - http://www.chefknivestogo.com/closeouts.html


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@Benuser I might pick up one of these for a gift. Can you post a choil shot picture?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

No problem sharpening, I might tape it up just to be extra careful about scratching it.  The only thing holding me back is that my cousin is left handed and her fiance is right handed.   How asymmetric is it?  Just the edge or the whole grind?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hehe I'll keep looking.  That's a great price if they were all right handed.  I also have more vintage knives to fix up and rehandle (maybe a cooler gift), I just don't know if they're ready for carbon steel.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

BTW anyone reading this, this is what we're talking about with an asymmetric grind:

This is an hiromoto AS:





  








1230054190-hiroasspine.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 29, 2015








You can see the left side is flat (right from this view) and the right side is convexed. This is a right hander for sure, and I expect the AUS-10 and any other Hiromotos are done the same.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

BgeXL, I concur with Benuser that the Hiromoto AUS-10 blade would be a very good blade to acquire.  I also think it would be better than the Hiromoth Damascus VG-10

With respect to Master Futoshi Nagao, in all likelihood his Damascus VG-10 cored blades are probably spectacular.  In making the blades, he was likely using one of Takefu Special Steel Company's vertical grain clad plates.  These knives have a spectacular appearance once made.  However, I just cannot see a use preference for them as compared to the AUS-10 steel blade.

I must say right off that I am no fan of Damascus.  There is no performance advantage to a clad blade, whether three-layer san mai or multi-layered Damascus or vertically layered Damascus, compared to a mono-steel blade.  The big disadvantage is that, in use, the blade will quite quickly develop dings and scratches.  Unless you are comfortable with the blade having such visual distractions, then I would suggest you either buy the knife as a showpiece and (almost) never use it, or you forego buying Damascus and concentrate on performance by buying a three-layer san mai construction knife (such as the Tojiro DP) or a different steel knife (such as the Hiromoth AUS-10 gyuto's).

If you are insistent about buying and using a Damascus blade, please be advised that restoration of a scratched surface on a Damascus blade involves not only polishing the scratch out, but using an acid etching process to restore the Damascus effect.  Dave Martell has described the process, but I doubt it's for the really faint of heart.

I am presuming that Hiromoto's heat treatment of VG-10 was properly done (Masterr Futoshi Nagao is considered as very competent in the various processes for heat treatment - annealing, quenching, tempering - of different steels).  However, VG-10 is still VG-10 steel - and while good, has been surpassed in the ability to hold an excellent edge after sharpening.  It will take a superlative edge, but will quickly drop down to a not-quite-as-sharp edge that wilkl last a good while - still very good, but not quite at the same level as just after sharpening or re-sharpening.  

Please also be advised that VG-10 needs to be carefully sharpened, so that any bead developed during the sharpening process needs to be carefully abraded down, rather than simply "snapped off".

The other factor here is cost.  $317 (for 240mm) and $370 (for 270mm) is an awful lot of money for VG-10 - especially if is going to be used.  For the money for the 270 mm VG-10 ($370), you can buy not only the AUS-10 blade ($130), but also a good cutting board and several good sharpening water stones.

In short, if you want to collect the Damascus (without using it), go ahead.  Otherwise, I would go for the AUS-10 blade instead.

Gallery Swiller


----------



## bgexl (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for all of the good input. Based on all of your suggestions, last night I pulled the trigger on the Hiromoto Aus-10 270mm. I'm still interested on getting another knife besides this one. I'll probably wait for the Konosuke HD2 Gyuto to be back in stock. I might also consider purchasing this one once it's back in stock Kurosaki R2 Western Gyuto http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kurosakir21.html


----------

